# DIRECTV .. What's next?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, DIRECTV did not make the trek to CES this year .. as a result, there has not been much for me to tell you about. DBSTalk.com will be on the lookout for anything new and exciting from DIRECTV.

In the meantime .. and without getting crazy .. or in other words, try to keep it somewhat real and on topic for DBS ..

What do you want or expect from DIRECTV in the coming year? .. be it hardware, programming or whatever .. just please try to keep it practical and productive.

Thanks


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MRV is a definite.
DLB... maybe, but I could do without it.
HD leader (Again) by adding all them national HD channels we're all chomping at the bit for.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> What do you want or expect from DIRECTV in the coming year? ..
> Thanks


1. Well, holding the line on prices would be very nice, given the economy. I've reached the absolute limit of my budget, and will have to decrease service if prices go up.

2. MRV.

3. More HD.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

A deal enhancer for me [so I don't have to wait for F...]:eek2:
would be "free" "On Demand" or something similar


----------



## millercentral (Oct 25, 2007)

I for one am looking forward to the return of Tivo-based DirecTV HD DVR receivers (and I really hope DirecTV lets Tivo-be-Tivo this time around and doesn't restrict any features found on the cablecard versions of TivoHD).

I'm also hopeful that all of their PPV & OnDemand movies will be migrated to BluRay quality 1080p/24 encodes

I'd like to see the last of the significant nationals get HD (Comedy Central, E!, etc)

I'd like to a see a Windows Media Center-native plugin version of DirecTVPC that integrated with the Windows 7 media center experience (dreaming, I know, but now that MCE tuner is dead who knows...)

Improved UI and functionality (maybe even enable WebAPI-access) of their Web-based scehduling tools (full channel customization, search for shows, etc) and enable more receiver-specific management features via Ethernet connection (Recorded list, priorities management, suggetions, facebook-integration, etc)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

More HD


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Auto Tune added to the HR2x's


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Portabilty of E-sata hard drives.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I don't understand why they are so focused on DRM while Dish has demonstrated that they can throw the Sling software into the box. Give an option to down-rez the playback with one open stream and beat Echostar to the punch. (Assuming there aren't a ton of lawyers waiting to sue Charlie for some form of copyright infringement).


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm hoping they add all those premium channels that they haven't put on yet.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Channel Expansion of HD, launch of D12, HR MRV, and my ongoing dream to provide DirecTV interface to Windows Media Center.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The #1 question will always (ALWAYS) be more channels, specifically more HD.

Of course, minus the occasional person out there that want's more of whatever Mr. Flint is selling these days. 

But really, they have announced that D12 is on the fast track for launch, although I haven't seen any thing about a launch contract (but may have missed it). 

so as it stands right at this exact moment in time D11 has at least 16+ HD channels sitting vacant (NFL-ST/HD of course), until next September. There are a couple more HD sports nets that have 'kinda' been announced but not yet lit up (no C-Band feed exists), but virtually everything for the coming MLB season is already there and active (esp. with the new MLB Network).

So... are they going to fill that empty space or.... It'd be a bit of a chance (D12 may end up as 'fish food'), but there's a goodly amount of spare space on D10/11 that if that happened, or some other glitch, that they could make do (even, heavens forbid, going back to pulling all the SD/PPV off 101 like they did in years past before D11!).

Again, So....there the space sits. Nature (the marketplace) abhors a vacuum.

A lot of the other speculation deals with 'software programmers', and most other engineers I've ever known have about the same opinion on that as myself... i.e., it'll happen when it happens, and even then, won't REALLY happen (don't hold your breath).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

-1 MRV capability between all boxes with ethernet connections. OK to start out with basic functionality and then expand features in the coming months. 
-2 DLB What's the big problem with adding this?
-3 Add capability to record 3 or 4 concurrent satellite streams
-4 Speed the GUI up on the HD DVR's
-5 Officially supported eSATA drive support and change it so both internal and external drives are usable at the same time.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

4 active tuners and a 1tb HDD


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SatRick said:


> A deal enhancer for me [so I don't have to wait for F...]:eek2:
> would be "free" "On Demand" or something similar


DirecTV on Demand is already free.

You're always going to have to pay for PPV's though, otherwise they wouldn't be called Pay Per View.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

RAD said:


> -1 MRV capability between all boxes with ethernet connections. OK to start out with basic functionality and then expand features in the coming months.
> -2 DLB What's the big problem with adding this?
> -3 Add capability to record 3 or 4 concurrent satellite streams
> -4 Speed the GUI up on the HD DVR's
> -5 Officially supported eSATA drive support and change it so both internal and external drives are usable at the same time.


I like this list except to swap #1 and #2. Also for #5 make it so the eSata drive can be transportable between units on the same account.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

- New GUI
- Ability to use both internal and external drives
- More HD Channels
- An HD Only package


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

More HD
HD GUI
HR to HR MRV
Less PPV channels
DIRECTV on Demand with local channels


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I echo a lot of previous responses:

- The new DirecTiVo (with the new TiVo UI)
- More than 2 tuners (akin to U-Verse)
- Supplemental storage over eSata, versus the current in-lieu-of method
- Multi-Room Viewing
- Ability to download videos to PC (á la TiVo Desktop)
- Media Share beyond viiv computers
- Mac support for above said items

Ironically most of my requests are related to features TiVo users already enjoy. I guess I miss them 

Oh, and one more thing:

- MLB branded remotes!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I've talked to DIRECTV, and as you know sometimes they ask me to keep somethings quiet for a time. This is what I was left with on this topic:

Definitely this year:
**** *** ****** *** (but only ***** this year...)
**** * *** ******** (Woohoo!)
****-*** (***** *** * ******!)
All **** ****** ** **** by ****
***-**/** will have *** **** ****** on ********, not just **** on *********! (Really wanted this one!)
** in **! (Ok, I took the liberty of B***S******* you on this one.) 

Very likely: 
***s *-*** ** ** (except *******, of course.)
***-** available.... (Yeah, I know we told *** ** ***** ****** ** ******)
********* ** **! (still negotiating, but looking ******)
******** (you know you've wanted it!) 

Probably **** ** ** **** ****: 
********* (*** *** ****-*****)
***-**/** ** **
Multi-***** ***-** *********
PS* and X****** ***** (******* from **** *******) 

All in all, looks like another wicked AWESOME year!

Tom


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom my brain hurts


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> I've talked to DIRECTV, and as you know sometimes they ask me to keep somethings quiet for a time. This is what I was left with on this topic:
> 
> Definitely this year:
> **** *** ****** *** (but only ***** this year...)
> ...


I think you meant to censor this as a joke... all I see are industry secret features  I'll keep quiet though!


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

All I want are each of my locals in HD.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

1.) HR-HR MRV
2.) Web Browser for all networked receivers
3.) More National HD
4.) Widgets finally straightened out
5.) HD capabilty on the R22-but not mandatory
6.) Silver receivers
7.) The ability to choose which color receiver (Silver, Matt black, or Piano Black)
8.) D12 launch
10.) HD TV with built in DirecTv Receiver
11.) "Whole house" DVR solution
12.) DLB
13.) the ability to record the music channels
14.) Air America on the XM channels
15.) Elimination of the multiple receiver charges
16.) ESPNU getting added to the Choice package
17.) More training for the CSRs
18.) MRV streaming to PSIII and XBOX360's
19.) NetFlix enabled to download to R22 and HR2* receivers


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

What do I want?.Whatever DirecTV can give and that's all I have to say about that.:yesman:


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I want a hd tivo with 6 tuners and dual live buffers,and all the hd channels that are available!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I not too hard to please. I would like better receivers. Those RBRs have gotten old fast. I would like my locals in HD. And, of course, what everyone else wants more national HD channels. And while I have seen wanting D* to hold the price down--I think if I get what I want the price is going up


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Aside from the usual MRV, DLB, and a few more HD channels, there are a couple of things that I would like to see DirecTV do

Be able to add an eSATA drive and have one single volume instead of separate internal/external volumes. 

An actual on/off switch. It would make it easier when there is a problem and easier when doing things like adding a eSATA drive.

Integrated, simple, easy setup, networking. 

Networking will be key to most the functionality beyond that of the basic DVR. It has to be as easy to get connected as a laptop. It should be built in, wireless and able to pass through other A/V components. I think this is a big one. 

The functionality is great but you shouldn’t need to be an IT tech to make it work.

My 2¢ FWIW.

Mike


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Get rid of the Superfan price for HD games. If they want to charge extra for player tracker,redzone,supercast and whatever else then fine.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

MRV
DLB or DLB alternative
DIRECTV2Go (TiVo2Go anyone? )

What would be cool but doubtful is some type of Slingbox alternative like the 922.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Get rid of the Superfan price for HD games. If they want to charge extra for player tracker,redzone,supercast and whatever else then fine.


At least a 0-16% discount for us Lions fans. :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

tfederov said:


> At least a 0-16% discount for us Lions fans. :lol:


Lions fans should get NFLST+SF for free this year


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Lions fans should get NFLST+SF for free this year


That's one person in my corner. 

I know... I know....

:backtotop


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

1. More HD
2. HD only package
3. Directv2Mac (Throw us Mac guys a bone)....


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Oooh yeah.. DIRECTV2Mac... I have one of those.

I forgot I sold out. :lol:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

did u at least get olivia munns autograph ?

oh....my directv thing is fix the volume levels so i dont have to go up to 46 on some channels while down to 24 on others.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Since I moved from a DMA that had HD LIL (#50) to a DMA without even SD LIL (#156), I'd love to see D* continue with their LIL expansion - more precisely HD LIL expansion. I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait until D12 is launched and operational though - is that still planned for 2009?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Since I moved from a DMA that had HD LIL (#50) to a DMA without even SD LIL (#156), I'd love to see D* continue with their LIL expansion - more precisely HD LIL expansion. I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait until D12 is launched and operational though - is that still planned for 2009?


Yes, D12 is "mid-2009" for launch as of the last Chase Carey webcast. Until we see FCC approvals and a launch manifest, we're uncertain of the exact planned time.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

HR2x MRV(with the ability to copy a recording from one HR2x to another)
HD GUI (and as fast as H2x GUI)
DirecTV2GO (work with WMP on PC, .mp4 for IPOD/Blackberry)
DLB
eSATA swap ability (within same home/account, for box-swap purposes)
HD MediaShare Photo App that flys (like the Series3 Photo App)
New Remote (high-end similar to Series3 Glo Remote)


----------



## HawkEye19 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to see a focus on improving customer service and fixing the HSP installation setup.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

I want it all and I want it now. See:


----------



## kycubsfan (Sep 1, 2007)

WGN-HD


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Faster more responsive guide on the HR series
MRV
HD games included with ST 
Improving on customer service and installation (proper training and pay increase would help achieve that)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

1-new HD GUI
2-more improvements to the current software
3-new line of HD DVR's
4-Become the unrivaled leader again of HD
5-MRV


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

They should add free movies and or low cost promo's like $1 HD movies.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV on Demand is already free.
> 
> You're always going to have to pay for PPV's though, otherwise they wouldn't be called Pay Per View.





DCSholtis said:


> 1. More HD
> 2. HD only package
> 3. Directv2Mac (Throw us Mac guys a bone)....


Right now very few mac's have HDCP so that will need to be fixed by apple.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Make HD free or make hd extra pack free. Some cable co have some of the channels in it as part of there base hd line up.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Sixto said:


> HR2x MRV(with the ability to copy a recording from one HR2x to another)
> HD GUI (and as fast as H2x GUI)
> DirecTV2GO (work with WMP on PC, .mp4 for IPOD/Blackberry)
> DLB
> ...


From your list, I like:

HR2x MRV(with the ability to copy a recording from one HR2x to another)
HD GUI (and as fast as H2x GUI)
DLB
eSATA swap ability (within same home/account, for box-swap purposes)


----------



## baldrick5 (Apr 1, 2008)

1) HD channels on my wishlist on my signature
2) Awesome STB like the new Vip922-maybe the new Directivo would be the solution....
3) Ability to use eSATA drives along with not instead of internal hard drives, also make the eSATA drives transferable to all boxes on that account.
3)DLB
4)HD-LILs for my market
5) sleeker GUI that is both stable and feature rich


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Directv2Linux, Directv2OSX, Directv2FreeBSD, etc.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

MRV is high on my list, but I'd like to take it even further: Allow the viewing box to be disconnected from the sat cables such that networking is the only thing it needs. This would allow viewing in rooms where sat cabling isn't practical for one reason or another. 

Of course, as the 5 of you who following my rants would know, my absolute, A-number-one wish is to make that infernal PIG/PIL configurable so that it can be turned OFF. Please, please, please, please!

Brad


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

MRV
an actual high resolution guide that contains more channels and more than 1.5 hours of programming at one time
MRV


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

TiVo. TiVo. TiVo.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

rhipps said:


> I want it all and I want it now. See:


+1

Every available HD channel :sure:
Quad tuning/recording + QPIP/QLB 
CSN-NW and CSN Philly  
Ability to use IR and RF at the same time.
MRV

Basically everything everyone else wants.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah! I want them to bring back and reconsider HDPC-20!!! I want to be able to use my Media Center PC without having to connect them to any HR2X or H2X receiver.


----------



## SatRick (Jan 6, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV on Demand is already free.
> 
> You're always going to have to pay for PPV's though, otherwise they wouldn't be called Pay Per View.


Only for HD I believe ?
Us lowly SDer's get didly


----------



## HDTV_Duffus (May 25, 2008)

HDTivo with full access, not limited as before
All HD available and in 1 package and without a price increase
Hold the line on costs (as stated by many, the limit has been reached)
MRV - networked without the need for additional cable runs


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Yeah! I want them to bring back and reconsider HDPC-20!!! I want to be able to use my Media Center PC without having to connect them to any HR2X or H2X receiver.


hdpc-20 for sure!!!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

An end to the additional programming committments on established customers. MRV (or even just a 2nd HD DVR) is the one thing that I currently would like, but at this point it would require a new committment to get, so when/if it becomes available, I won't take advantage of it.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

SatRick said:


> Only for HD I believe ?
> Us lowly SDer's get didly


The R22 SD DVR can be networked, can't it access On-Demand programming?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> The R22 SD DVR can be networked, can't it access On-Demand programming?


Yes it can. 

Realistically, this is what I _expect_:

1) Ethernet-based MRV for HR-to-H/HR boxes
2) Continued rollout of HD locals to more DMAs
3) Expansion of local channel availability in existing markets (adding CW, MyNetwork and PBS in markets that already have test channels and spotbeam transponder space allocated)
4) Mid/late year: I expect an HR24/5/whatever with a 1-TB drive as probably the last iteration of current baseline hardware
5) Mid/late year: D12 launches and another big round of national HD launches

Here is what I _suspect_:

1) At some point in the year (if it's not already happening with a field test group now  ), I expect Directv to begin testing another approach to MRV that does not rely on typical ethernet networking, perhaps something using SWM technology in a two-way capacity. After all, the sat tuners already can accept huge bitrates and the drives can record multiple bitstreams at once. Something to make this process bi-directional will fix many of the networking glitches people might have trying to use so many combinations of ethernet/802.11g/n networks, routers, switches, etc. It would also help implement a whole-home solution with existing sat wiring.
2) A new hardware platform (call it HR3x) possibly necessary to support the above but hopefully not, and based on eSATA for increased reliability. If a box dies, remove the drive and save your recordings. If the drive dies, keep the box and just replace the drive. The platform can be offered as a simple one-location receiver or DVR (by adding the drive). This box would have at least 4 and possibly up to 8 sat tuners. Add an SWM-type networking module and additional drive-less boxes and you have a whole-home solution (note: this is based on extrapolation of existing technology and interpretation of various investor presentations Directv has made in the last year, not any kind of "inside information").
3) DirectvToMac. Hope springs eternal - hell if Netflix supports OS X, why can't Directv? They have the same content-provider concerns Directv has.

Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

RAD said:


> -1 MRV capability between all boxes with ethernet connections. OK to start out with basic functionality and then expand features in the coming months.
> -2 DLB What's the big problem with adding this?
> -3 Add capability to record 3 or 4 concurrent satellite streams
> -4 Speed the GUI up on the HD DVR's
> -5 Officially supported eSATA drive support and change it so both internal and external drives are usable at the same time.


I agree with RAD.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

More HD movie channels (HBO, Encore, Sleuth for example) - NOT SPORTS
DVR with 4 tuners that uses SWM
Discrete codes for alphabet for advanced remotes like Pronto
More HD on demand downloads


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

davring said:


> Portabilty of E-sata hard drives.


I think this is exceedingly unlikely.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is what I want to see:

Get rid of the Windows 3.1 looking interface, I'm sick of it.

With the Tivo Box, I would like to see Netflix and Possibly Hulu Intergration along with it. Allow current Netflix Customers to have the option of Streaming Content to their receivers at no additional charge.


DLB, that's a given.

MRV would be wonderful.

HD Expansion.

HD Only Packages.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> -1 MRV capability between all boxes with ethernet connections. OK to start out with basic functionality and then expand features in the coming months.


I'm pretty sure that copying is out of the question. Moving may be possible but I don't think they will send out unencrypted video onto the LAN and the HR2x series doesn't have any quick way to re-encrypt it for permanent storage on the destination machine.


> 2. DLB What's the big problem with adding this?


At this point, it would seem that it is not supported in hardware and the software would likely chew up what little "performance" there is.


> -3 Add capability to record 3 or 4 concurrent satellite streams


They've already said that they don't plan any new hardware this year and the current hardware doesn't support this.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Regarding SWM enabled MRV:


LameLefty said:


> After all, the sat tuners already can accept huge bitrates and the drives can record multiple bitstreams at once.


But the _tuners_ cannot output channels onto the SWM and that substantially invalidates the whole proposition.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Regarding SWM enabled MRV:But the _tuners_ cannot output channels onto the SWM and that substantially invalidates the whole proposition.


Dude, the whole thread is about supposition and wishful thinking.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> Regarding SWM enabled MRV:But the _tuners_ cannot output channels onto the SWM and that substantially invalidates the whole proposition.





MicroBeta said:


> Dude, the whole thread is about supposition and wishful thinking.


FWIW, when the HR20 first came out it couldn't do 1080p either. There's always hope.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I am looking forward to the new TIVO with a much better interface than the HR2Xs. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't have any idea what i want.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> Dude, the whole thread is about supposition and wishful thinking.


The title was "What's next?" which is quite a different situation from wet dreaming.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

Adding HBO/Cinemax onDemand


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

grafixfreak said:


> Adding HBO/Cinemax onDemand


Given the current state of HBO and Cinemax on DIRECTV, this doesn't seem likely. It would doubtless be a much appreciated addition but I'm beginning to wonder if DIRECTV wouldn't rather peddle their own library of demand programming.


----------



## mike558 (Mar 5, 2007)

Aside from new channels, it would be nice to develop a receiver or software that allowed for PIP functions.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I hate to be the downer, but anything that's going to require new hardware (other than the TiVo) isn't going to happen.

- Additional Sat tuners
- eSATA being in addition to internal (this is a hardware design that can't be changed on current equipment)
- Web access on non-Ethernet-equipped receivers
- Etc.


Realistically, these wish-lists should be limited to changes that can be made via software, and I'm not even sure if DLB can be done via software, or if there's a hardware dependency that prevents it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

IIP said:


> I hate to be the downer, but anything that's going to require new hardware (other than the TiVo) isn't going to happen.
> 
> - Additional Sat tuners
> - eSATA being in addition to internal (this is a hardware design that can't be changed on current equipment)
> ...


This isn't a "wish list." Go back and re-read Doug's initial post. DLB is not a hardware issue, it's a software architecture issue. The box already can buffer two streams at one time (plus a VOD stream over ethernet), while outputting a third. There's no technical reason why the hardware couldn't support DLB if Directv chose to do so. But it may be a function that is fundamentially incompatible with the current software architecture and thus not worth the trouble to implement on a hardware platform design that is basically about three years old, an eternity in computer hardware.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It would be a nice feature to be able to send the live video and audio from your receiver to another TV, via your home network. I know with the current MRV you can send recorded a/v from a HRXX DVR, but I would like to be able to send live feeds from the receiver. This would be useful if say, you have a TV in the kitchen, that you only use once in a while. You could send the signal from a current unused receiver in another room, to it.

I have very little use for the current set up of MRV. I record the shows on the TV where I plan to watch it and don't have to worry about watching it on another set. MRV would have a lot more use, from me, if they incorporated live TV into MRV, instead of just recorded video.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Regarding SWM enabled MRV:But the _tuners_ cannot output channels onto the SWM and that substantially invalidates the whole proposition.


You know this how? Based on what? Your vast experience with the HR2x series?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

IIP said:


> I hate to be the downer, but anything that's going to require new hardware (other than the TiVo) isn't going to happen.
> 
> - Additional Sat tuners
> - eSATA being in addition to internal (this is a hardware design that can't be changed on current equipment)
> ...


PIP (in theory) and DLB (in reality) can be done with the current hardware. Dish does PIP with the same chipsets (assuming for the moment that the chips are wired sufficiently for PIP on DIRECTV's units), and DLB is easily shown to be possible. Now, what do we give up if DIRECTV decides to implement DLB?
Happy "National Cut your energy costs day!" ,
Tom


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

1080p PPV


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Given the current state of HBO and Cinemax on DIRECTV, this doesn't seem likely. It would doubtless be a much appreciated addition but I'm beginning to wonder if DIRECTV wouldn't rather peddle their own library of demand programming.


DIRECTV always wants to increase the library of video experience for people. Their market mantra is the video experience instead of other market approaches. So yes, they want HBO/Cinemax, I'm certain.

Happy "Positively Penguins Day!" 
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> PIP (in theory) and DLB (in reality) can be done with the current hardware. Dish does PIP with the same chipsets (assuming for the moment that the chips are wired sufficiently for PIP on DIRECTV's units), and DLB is easily shown to be possible. * Now, what do we give up if DIRECTV decides to implement DLB?*
> Happy "National Cut your energy costs day!" ,
> Tom


Let us know what it would be and we can gove our feedback.

If it's something that would 'have to be given up' why not make it something that's user configurable to say what feature we want?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I prefer the 90 minute single buffer personally. 

Wishes? MRV is all I need.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I prefer the 90 minute single buffer personally.


Yeah, if it's either DLB and 2 30/60 minute buffers or no DLB and a single 90 minute buffer I'd vote for the 90 Minute buffer.


----------



## opie168 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm pretty simple/easy to please here. just MRV, maybe PIP and more HD, least everything HD currently out there. A new GUI would be cool. 

myself still rackin my brain on Tom's post trying to fill in possible words there. only thing i got so far is the "BULLSH*TING..." and "PS3 and XBOX360..." part. haha always love a puzzle here, but bout to give up on it case its completely pointless. lol


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

opie168 said:


> I'm pretty simple/easy to please here. just MRV, maybe PIP and more HD, least everything HD currently out there. A new GUI would be cool.
> 
> myself still rackin my brain on Tom's post trying to fill in possible words there. only thing i got so far is the "BULLSH*TING..." and "PS3 and XBOX360..." part. haha always love a puzzle here, but bout to give up on it case *its completely pointless*. lol


<whistles tunelessly... but not too tunelessly...>


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Implementation of "Significantly viewed" so I can watch my LOCAL channels and not be force-fed ones from 90 miles away!


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

MRV and a new GUI. Looking through the GUI's in use or coming out for Dish, U-Verse, FIOS, Comcast, Windows Media Center, etc. DirecTV is by FAR the worst.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, if they can implement a DLB, then why not make this a user selected option?

I don't agree that getting the external eSata to be used at the same time as the internal is a hardware problem.

And the restriction that eSata can only be used on the unit it was formatted with is also stupid. At least allow it to be swapped to any DVR on the same account.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> an actual high resolution guide that contains more channels and more than 1.5 hours of programming at one time


YES! YES! YES! A decent, more responsive guide with more on-screen information at once would be greatly appreciated. The current guide is far too slow. Give us guide options so we can choose our preferred formats. There are plenty of good web guides and build-it-yourself DVR guides out there to use as reference.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

1) I would also love to see locals on demand (great when you miss the news but want to catch it a later hour)
2) Significantly viewed channels!!! I am 2 hrs from my DMA and have another DMA 25 mins away, I'd love to have 1 of their stations so I could actually see local weather!!!
3) ESPNU HD (I know it's been requested over and over again but I'd love to see it)


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

sum_random_dork said:


> 1) I would also love to see locals on demand (great when you miss the news but want to catch it a later hour)


If I'm understanding what people mean by "locals on demand", how frakking much space would that take for them to have to have access to all the local programming nationwide???

I think that's a totally unrealistic expectation (or wish, or whatever). :eek2:


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

List of what I hope to see for 2009

1) Successful launch of D12 to add more national HD (HBO and other premiums and other national networks. We also need more HD PPV:lol:
Got to be the leader in sports and hd ppv.

2) 1 Dish Setup -(moving channels from 72.5 and 95) to get it all on 99,101,103,110,119.

3) MRV from HD DVR to HD DVR, and to game consoles.

4) Video Transfer from HD DVR to HD DVR.

5) Direct2PC for non Windows Platform (mainly Mac and *nix).

6) DLB or the popular something better than DLB

7) On Demand for the Big 4(ABC,CBS,NBC,Fox)

8) How about Direct2Go for some sort of portability.

9) new HDTivo.

10) A way to truly properly power off the reciever in software

11) Fix the Brrrp problem.

12) HD GUI...

13) Fix the Channels I Get Issues..... Its gotten better but please finish this project.

14) HD Only Package... There's very little I watch in SD, but if D12 has a succcessful launch there shouldn't be hardly anything in (200-400) range that I would watch in HD.

15) End of HD Mpeg2.


----------



## TK1247 (Aug 28, 2008)

Two things I want.

1. The new HD DirecTIVO with all of the Tivo's options turned on. We get that we pretty much get everything that is being talked about in this thread from a hardware and software standpoint.

2. More HD..... All the way around; more nationals for all of us that have HD locals and more locals in non-HD areas. Because those HD locals will bring in more customers which is more money to get all of us more national HD channels without a price increase.

TK


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> Dish does PIP with the same chipsets (assuming for the moment that the chips are wired sufficiently for PIP on DIRECTV's units), and DLB is easily shown to be possible.


I'm pretty sure it has been established that some of the DIRECTV receivers have a capable chipset and others (the more recent ones) don't. It both cases, the secondary stream is thought to not be supported (except for those clinging dearly to the idea that the character generator constitutes a second video stream).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RobertE said:


> You know this how? Based on what? Your vast experience with the HR2x series?


Have you seen anything in the box that looks like a video feed going _into_ one or both tuners?

Do you know for a fact that the tuner has a modulator built in and that it is fully interactive with an SWM?

Can the tuners receive and transmit simultaneously?

Finally, what SWM channel do you expect that MRV would use in an eight tuner scenario?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> 1) Have you seen anything in the box that looks like a video feed going _into_ one or both tuners?
> 
> 2) Do you know for a fact that the tuner has a modulator built in and that it is fully interactive with an SWM?
> 
> ...


(Added numbers so we can talk about these)
1) Video feed? Why not a datafeed. (See 3)
2) Yes. At least it can send a modulated datastream. (See 3)
3) At least to a degree. they have to tell the SWM the info to setup the incoming feeds. So some bi-directional data is possible.
4) Perhaps the data channel?  Perhaps a MoCA channel? 

Happy United Nations Day!
Tom


----------



## dklippi (May 12, 2007)

SWM. They won't set me up and won't tell we why not.

Windows Media Center interface.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> So some bi-directional data is possible.


But is it a high speed data stream or just a audio tone and DC voltage swing system like DiSEqC?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dklippi said:


> SWM. They won't set me up and won't tell we why not.


SWM is kinda sorta on hold at this time due to a product flaw in one of the manufacturer's designs.

SWM isn't entirely common for upgrades if that's what you're after and almost certainly not if you want to keep any non-SWM boxes.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dklippi said:


> SWM. They won't set me up and won't tell we why not.


Directv does not use stand-alone SWM modules for individual residence installations. They have been using SWM LNB installations but the current 0-degree failures of some (most? all? many?) units has probably gotten them to slow down or halt installations until the issue gets resolved.

Feel free to buy an SWM yourself if you want one - they're not that expensive on ebay or from Solid Signal and they work great!


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

1. More lil expansion in unserved markets.
2. Ability to have more than 2 zipcodes in the AM21.
3. An AM21 that scans for ota.
4. Ability to manually add a channel/s in the AM21


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I had a nice talk with the folks who make the IC's for the SWM's. Seems that the SWM can support (at most) 12 channels, but the people who make the IC's stated that DIRECTV has not contacted them to make a SWM with more channels. 

One thing I would LIKE to see is a 11-channel SWM (remember the "control" channel, 11 is the most we would see available to us). 

The other thing was from the booth of the people who make the chipsets used in the PowerLine network adapters. Seems that other manufacturers, like Samsung, are integrating these chipsets into their products. I would like to see DIRECTV receivers with these chipsets integrated into them as well.

Oh and a stand-alone version of the AM21 that does not require a DIRECTV IRD to function. Maybe both a "tuner" and a "DVR" version.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Draconis said:


> The other thing was from the booth of the people who make the chipsets used in the PowerLine network adapters. Seems that other manufacturers, like Samsung, are integrating these chipsets into their products. I would like to see DIRECTV receivers with these chipsets integrated into them as well.


The pressure is on as E* already has done this with their existing (and apparently future) ViP series boxes.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

1) Support for other video providers as DoD (i.e. Hulu, CBS, YouTube) similar to PlayOn but DVRed instead of streaming

2) Fix Channels I Receive so that it is accurate

3) Support for > 50 Series Links

4) Dual live buffers

5) MRV from HR to HR

6) Show summary info on the To-Do list page

7) MRV with TiVo

8) More national HD channels


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> PIP (in theory) and DLB (in reality) can be done with the current hardware. Dish does PIP with the same chipsets (assuming for the moment that the chips are wired sufficiently for PIP on DIRECTV's units), and DLB is easily shown to be possible. Now, what do we give up if DIRECTV decides to implement DLB?
> Happy "National Cut your energy costs day!" ,
> Tom


That's an easy question you give up PIP.What DirecTV subscribers miss the most what I have read is DLB(down arrow) on the DVR+,just like the DirecTivo.:sure:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd love lower prices. This economy is killing my family.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I want eSata to be additional storage, not replacement storage. This can be a fairly simple software solution.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

1) MRV - Copying, Streaming or Moving I don't care which as long as it works.

2) Enhanced eSATA support. If they don't want use to be able to use both as one big drive, how about an easier way to switch back and forth between internal and external.

3) The HBO HD channels as promised in the June *2007* Press Release. Eveyone always says DirecTV doesn't announce things until the contracts are signed, so what gives?

4) My locals in HD. I don't care as I get good reception OTA, but my parents need them.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DLB


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> MRV is a definite.
> DLB... maybe, but I could do without it.
> HD leader (Again) by adding all them national HD channels we're all chomping at the bit for.


I believe we have a winner for the actual list, excluding, of course, the new Tivo-based HD DVR....


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

1) Absolute reliable recording of shows - no immediate delete / no delete
2) Absolute reliable recording of shows - no immediate delete / no delete
3) Programming time spent on fixing bugs and not only on new features
4) Regression testing so things that work continue to work
5) More National HD channels.
6) Reliable recording and playback.


----------



## SnoopHogg (Aug 29, 2008)

New GUI... I love DirecTV, but their guide layout and options are horrible. I switched from Dish back in July, and don't regret it... but the guide is just awful in comparison. I convinced my Mother in law to switch as well, and she gripes everytime we are up there about the font size and not being able to read it very well. To me, this would be one of the easiest features for them to add and it could be done for all receivers.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

All the Premiums, in HD.
Talk Channels on XM/Sirius.
HD included in EI & ST.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV on Demand is already free.
> 
> You're always going to have to pay for PPV's though, otherwise they wouldn't be called Pay Per View.





SatRick said:


> Only for HD I believe ?
> Us lowly SDer's get didly


The R22's have DIRECTV on Demand as well, and they are a SD unit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CTJon said:


> 1) Absolute reliable recording of shows - no immediate delete / no delete
> 2) Absolute reliable recording of shows - no immediate delete / no delete
> 3) Programming time spent on fixing bugs and not only on new features
> 4) Regression testing so things that work continue to work
> ...


Sounds like a Dish user "Wish List"...:lol:

OK....it *might *also have *one* item that fits for others too...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like to be able to change my user name.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I would like to be able to change my user name.


One thing is for certain .. this will never happen


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm pretty sure it has been established that some of the DIRECTV receivers have a capable chipset and others (the more recent ones) don't. It both cases, the secondary stream is thought to not be supported (except for those clinging dearly to the idea that the character generator constitutes a second video stream).


Yes it was, and in fact, I established this many moons ago .. then, without warning, Broadcom removed this noted "restriction" from their specifications sheet ..  .. so perhaps it's not impossible especially since there are some vendors with the same chipset that apparently do have this capability .. Now will it happen? I don't know and I personally doubt it .. Can it happen? Maybe. I don't know.

And one other point .. Glad to see you've been so positive in this thread  .. It's almost as if you don't even have DIRECTV service or an HR2x ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing is for certain .. this will never happen


:lol::lol::lol:

Heck I can't even change my name to HD DUFUS SUPREME like I should on DBSTalk (now that Doug met me, he knows it would fit better )...


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

How about not charging more to get the same channels in HD? I aready hide the duplicate SD's on both hy HR's...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

batrad said:


> How about not charging more to get the same channels in HD? I aready hide the duplicate SD's on both hy HR's...


You sure they charge you more?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

1) Looking forward to the new Directivo HD model

2) How about HD program packages like Dish has where you can limit the number of stations, and get exactly what you like, and pay more more competitive price. Their Bronze, Silver, and Gold Turbo packages are a good deal. Plus, you get the SD feed, too.


----------



## Chewie (Jan 12, 2009)

Two simple things would be nice:

1. Whole Home DVR - I guess you guys call it MRV.

2. PIP. This is a no brainer. Every TV and Cable service has offered it for 20 years now. If we can record two video streams at once, we should be able to PIP.


If we really want to be crazy, then I'd add things like:

3. Netflix Watch Instantly integration

4. Hulu and YouTube integration

5. No more extra fees for HD channels and yet another feed for HD NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## edtex (Aug 19, 2006)

1. I would like to see the mobile application enhanced to be able to see what is recorded on your DVR, see the to do list, etc. AT&T Uverse has this feature.
2. CNN International (even in SD!)
3. BBC News


----------



## Dan1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Any one of the 3 below would work...

1. MRV, hopefully won't need a DVR in every room, just a receiver
2. Integrate DirecTVtoPC to work in Media Center, including on extenders.
3. Tuner for Media Center


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

If I were CEO I would. . . (my next top 10)

1.
Make Regional Radar pages 24x7 one channel for each region.
They can be lower res so they dont take up much bandwidth. 
These should be animated moving radar pages with Storm tracks. DirecTV could advertise on the bottom to help pay for it.
Kind of like a Weather Channel weather scan regional page.


2. 
I want instant Function Channels. I cant stand waiting for the active menu to load.

Example:

Channel 2000 Caller ID channel (displays your caller ID list)
Channel 2001 Local Weather Channel active screen (what we have today)
Channel 2002 Horoscope channel, what we have today, just instant so you dont have to go through the menu
Channel 2003 CNN Text news on demand Instant.
Channel 2004 MSNBC show there web page of breaking news.
Channel 2005 Show your bill
Channel 2006 Widgets
ect.

3.
Add Chiller in HD would be nice since Voom went boom, next closest thing to Monsters in HD.

Better yet, I would buy Voom for really cheap now, and add the best of channels (say 3 of them to the $5 HD extra pack). They would show the best of Voom content all day long so we could record it.


4. 
Give everyone MRV (HRx to HRx) at a one time subscriptions activation price of $29.95 (got to pay for the contractor developers do make it happen right away).
Dish charges a similar fee for external HD space, I think of MVR as also more space as you can record more HD on other DVRs in the house.

5. 
Make Quick Launch Bigger, say 30 channels to counter the Dish new 922 menu.

6. 
Add a HD Guide similar to Dishnetworks HD wide screen guide.

7.
ADD NEW HD Tivos, sell them for $399 with life time membership as long as they have DirecTV.

8. More HD
Add all Local HD PBS and PBS on Demand

- Add a 24x7 1080p channel (either HBO or Discovery Theater, who ever will create it first).

-Add Sci Fi on Demand
-Combine HBO and Cinemax into one package (they are same thing anyway) and add ALL there HD feeds now.
-BBC News

9.
Local NEWS NOW CHANNELS for all.

Since they uplink ALL local Channels, why not randomly pick local news channels and play them over the time zones?
Start at 4PM show some east coast channels

by 5 show some more
b y 6 show some central time zone new
by 7 mountain
by 8 pacific
by 9 start over on east coast

Change local news feeds all the time based on those who allow it.

10.
Finish the Widget project. Add lots of widgets including Local Radar.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

scottchez said:


> If I were CEO I would. . .


That's why you are not a CEO. Your suggestions make too much sense. :lol:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Just a few small-ish things (yeah, sure they are 

1) Make full use of the HD resolution on the HR2x series. We've got gobs of pixels - let's make that Guide shine and show lots o' data! Just don't FiOS it up ... they beat that thing with the confusing stick - it's got pretty graphics, but the left-side-tab thing is stupidly confusing (unless you're used to an Xbox).

2) Enable the R22 to be converted into an HR2x box via a licensed feature.

3) Netflix streaming support would rock.

Other than that, keep on keepin' on! Keep the DirecTV ship afloat through the economic downturn, and we'll all be thankful for it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Man we need some spark to get through the dull winter.

A nice rumor of an HR24 with a new Broadcom processor would be nice. Maybe double the speed, double the throughput. A few nice Broadcom processors were mentioned in the other thread ...

Or instead maybe a new TiVo unit that lets through TTG, DLB, an HD GUI with HD Search ... all in 2009 instead of sometime in the next decade ...

Or a new remote with tactile feedback ... a "pro" version of what we've had ...

How about some slick MRV through a SWM ...

Really have nothing to complain about ... HR2x's are flawless here ... but it's all too quiet and boring these days!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I would like to see DirecTV clean up the Center Ice package and make a few changes to it.

1. Have the Center Ice Extra Channel 769 active when ever a game is being played.
2. Get the Canadian games (TSN, CBC, Rodgers, etc) in HD.
3. Stop cutting off games that are not over yet (overtime).
4. Add more extra channels with stats and view 4 games on one screen.
5. Show what teams telecast on on which channel, in the guide. Now if the game is in HD and SD and the home team and away team are both being telecasted, We see the same game on 4 channels (2 HD and 2 SD) but don't know what feed belongs to what team.
6. There have been some issues with blackouts that need to be corrected. Subscribers have been blacked out of games that they should not have. DirecTV acknowledges that they are errors but they keep happening. 

DirecTV does a fairly good job with CI and it is really enjoyed by me, but I think these improvements would make it even better. Their increase of more HD games this season was a big improvement to Center Ice.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

My Top-3 things:

1. A return (as others have said) to "Undisputed Leader" status in HD offerings by rolling out ESPN-U, Travel, the HBO's, and many others that have been discussed here for months.

2. My local PBS (WITF) in HD.

3. An improved local Weather Channel offering, including a radar loop (rather than static image), and more in-depth text forecast (as is done on the cable version of our local on the 8's).


If I get those three things, I swear I'll stop complaining. :lol:

Jeff


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Easy answer for me:

1. Italian Programming- The lack of Italian programming by D* is shocking.
2. FoxSoccer Channel in HD if it becomes available (I recognize that it takes more than just Directv to do this). 
3. And if I'm shooting for the sky.....why not BBC World.

Thanks!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Heck I can't even change my name to HD DUFUS SUPREME like I should on DBSTalk (now that Doug met me, he knows it would fit better )...


I was thinking of going with I HAVE ENOUGH.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I WANT MORE said:


> I was thinking of going with I HAVE ENOUGH.


Hmmmmm...is that ever possible for any of us? 

In the spirit of the OP and thread....I believe this will be an interesting year for DirecTV in terms of "what's next".

We know that the D12 sat will add more HD channels, and by year end, we should be well over 150 HD channels and perhaps over 90% HD LIL penetration in the U.S.

The new Tivobox HD DVR is on the radar, but no firm time if it will indeed make it in 2009 for certain.

If history is any teacher, then look for yet more new HD DVR and receiver units, and perhaps a move to get more folks off of any legacy units.

Beyond that...perhaps expect maybe 1 "surprise" new technology...but I have know idea what that might be....


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, DIRECTV did not make the trek to CES this year .. as a result, there has not been much for me to tell you about. DBSTalk.com will be on the lookout for anything new and exciting from DIRECTV.
> 
> In the meantime .. and without getting crazy .. or in other words, try to keep it somewhat real and on topic for DBS ..
> 
> ...


The ability to save a recorded program to Disk (And eventually to burn to a DVD).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I was thinking of going with I HAVE ENOUGH.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmmmm...is that ever possible for any of us?


Exactly my point


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

lehozle said:


> The ability to save a recorded program to Disk (And eventually to burn to a DVD).


The content providers will never allow it.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

1) MRV
2) Portability of e-Sata drives between DVR's on a single account. There's no good reason that you lose access to all existing recordings on an e-Sata drive if the DVR, that it's connected to, needs to be replaced.
3) Entire HBO suite.
4) AMC HD (now that I've become addicted to Mad Men)


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

DLB

I don't think I will ever be completely happy with my TV viewing experience without it. This is my number one want.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I was thinking of going with I HAVE ENOUGH.


Need to go by James Bond's family motto,"The World is not Enough"!.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Been repeated ad nauseum, but:

1. HR to HR MRV
2. Add all available HD channels
3. Remove HD from SuperFan and include it automatically for HD subs.
4. A Slimline dish for my house, a neighbor down the street has one and it makes my AT-9 look archaic.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Remove that annoying "the remote is in TV mode" message, I know it is, I put it there.


----------



## dklippi (May 12, 2007)

harsh said:


> SWM is kinda sorta on hold at this time due to a product flaw in one of the manufacturer's designs.
> 
> SWM isn't entirely common for upgrades if that's what you're after and almost certainly not if you want to keep any non-SWM boxes.


Thanks. I didn't even consider my other receiver. I guess I wouldn't mind upgrading that anyway. It's about 8 years old.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

CorpITGuy said:


> The content providers will never allow it.


I can do this with my TiVo S3 and cable, why can't we do it with D* ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> SWM is kinda sorta on hold at this time due to a product flaw in one of the manufacturer's designs.
> 
> SWM isn't entirely common for upgrades if that's what you're after and almost certainly not if you want to keep any non-SWM boxes.


Actually that's not quite accurate...its the latest SWMDish unit that has 2 manaufacturers, one of which has some "weather-related" issues.

The standard standalone SWM8 units are fine, and work very well.


dklippi said:


> Thanks. I didn't even consider my other receiver. I guess I wouldn't mind upgrading that anyway. It's about 8 years old.


Please note that SWM's are not "standard" offerings, and designed for Multi Unit deployment at this time, not single family homes....but there are some parts of the country that are using them on a limited basis, and you can also order an SWM8 online from SolidSignal and other providers.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

slimoli said:


> I can do this with my TiVo S3 and cable, why can't we do it with D* ?


D* negotiates deals with content providers for carriage rights. It's clear that these contracts contain provisions that cripple and limit DVR features based on what we've seen.

TiVO is in a much better position, because they don't independently negotiate carriage rights. That is done by your cable company, and TiVO is an independent third party not covered by any contracts between the cableco and content providers.


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

How about a sleep timer feature for those of us that pass out every night watching TV. The sleep timer on the TV leaves the DTV Box powered on. While they're at it, provide a switched power outlet to plug the TV into. Kills 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

lehozle said:


> How about a sleep timer feature for those of us that pass out every night watching TV. The sleep timer on the TV leaves the DTV Box powered on. While they're at it, provide a switched power outlet to plug the TV into. Kills 2 birds with one stone.


I think that's more of a wish list item then where DirecTV may be heading in the future.

Along those lines, I find my self wondering what is different, internally, about the HR23.

I think it might be the first receiver to be TiVoed. (I know this isn't the tivo thread, this is just where I think DirecTV might be going this year :grin

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I started a "side" thread and poll on a specific topic - DVR content archiving - here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151139

Right now, I have a pretty short list of "what next" items....

More HD channels
Content Archiving
MRV

...otherwise, I'm pretty "whole".


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I started a "side" thread and poll on a specific topic - DVR content archiving - here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151139
> 
> ...


i want to add one more to your list.....
enable the usb port on the back of the dvrs, so a thumb drive can be inserted to store all of your settings and series links and moved to either a new dvr or a replacement dvr. (i know, it will never happen), but it sure would be nice.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i want to add one more to your list.....
> enable the usb port on the back of the dvrs, so a thumb drive can be inserted to store all of your settings and series links and moved to either a new dvr or a replacement dvr. (i know, it will never happen), but it sure would be nice.


That is the top request under "6. New Features" @ http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ATARI said:


> That is the top request under "6. New Features" @ http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/.


shows how much i pay attention to the wishlist threads:lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

1)CST
2)Directivo
3)Lafayette HD Locals
4)NBA and ESPNU in Base Package not Premier!
5)CSS
6)More HD

If they can do all this by next week I won't switch to Dish. lol. Perhaps once they have all this I'll switch back.


----------



## AVLCD (Jan 13, 2008)

Are they still working on a smaller dish for HD?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

AVLCD said:


> Are they still working on a smaller dish for HD?


No. Reflector size is necessary to gather enough signal reliably (i.e., to minimize rain/cloud fade) for the Ka-band signals. The only way to reduce the size of the dish would be to increase the output power at the satellite, and they are already using max allowable power.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

IIP said:


> No. Reflector size is necessary to gather enough signal reliably (i.e., to minimize rain/cloud fade) for the Ka-band signals. The only way to reduce the size of the dish would be to increase the output power at the satellite, and they are already using max allowable power.


That is not quite true - they can increase the sensitivity of the LNBs


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

AVLCD said:


> Are they still working on a smaller dish for HD?


If you're in a market that does not need to see 119 for SD locals i believe so. Isn't the SWM3 dish smaller than the AT9/AU9 dishes? That said I doubt we will soon see 18" dishes able to receive all the programming we get now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Albie said:


> If you're in a market that does not need to see 119 for SD locals i believe so. Isn't the SWM3 dish smaller than the AT9/AU9 dishes? That said I doubt we will soon see 18" dishes able to the programming we get now.


The SWM3 dish is the slimline dish. Just a different LNB head.

I do not expect to see a smaller dish anytime soon, though I had thought so at one time.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

A smaller dish would only make our rain fade, from heavy Florida rain, even worse than it already is. If anything I would like to see a bigger one, to shorten periods of rain fade.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

loudo said:


> A smaller dish would only make our rain fade, from heavy Florida rain, even worse than it already is. If anything I would like to see a bigger one, to shorten periods of rain fade.


Mount your LNBs on this bad boy, you'll never get raid fade again....

http://www.criscros.net/Sami_Big_satellite_dishes.htm


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dodge boy said:


> Mount your LNBs on this bad boy, you'll never get raid fade again....
> 
> http://www.criscros.net/Sami_Big_satellite_dishes.htm


Look at that site is this good or BS

http://www.criscros.net/Rain_fade_dish.html


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Mount your LNBs on this bad boy, you'll never get raid fade again....
> 
> http://www.criscros.net/Sami_Big_satellite_dishes.htm


That one is to small. When I had C-Band system, my dish was a 12 foot Paraclipse. :hurah:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

No more SD equipment or non dvr units. While this would raise SAC it would allow focus on updates to be much better.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> No more SD equipment or non dvr units. While this would raise SAC it would allow focus on updates to be much better.


I don't see why they don't just use two units. A DVR and a receiver. You would think that rather than having 10 receivers (some HD and some SD) and 6 or 7 DVRs (some HD and some SD), that it would be more economical to just come out with one receiver that does both and one DVR that does both.

Any one of the HR2X and H2X receivers will work on either HD or SD. I know that HD equipment is more expensive to build than SD, but when you add engineering, design and testing, I wonder how much difference it really is. Now, especially as many the SD units are being replaced with HD units, the demand for SD receivers has to be dropping.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

loudo said:


> I don't see why they don't just use two units. A DVR and a receiver. You would think that rather than having 10 receivers (some HD and some SD) and 6 or 7 DVRs (some HD and some SD), that it would be more economical to just come out with one receiver that does both and one DVR that does both.
> 
> Any one of the HR2X and H2X receivers will work on either HD or SD. I know that HD equipment is more expensive to build than SD, but when you add engineering, design and testing, I wonder how much difference it really is. Now, especially as many the SD units are being replaced with HD units, the demand for SD receivers has to be dropping.


To reduce the number of models has been DirecTVs plan for some time now.

The ultimate goal is a single receiver.

I envision it being just a couple of receivers.

I think the R22 is the start.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:



> To reduce the number of models has been DirecTVs plan for some time now.
> 
> The ultimate goal is a single receiver.
> 
> ...


I suspect that is a viable goal....

One DVR (although perhaps more than one manufacturer...just like the -100 -200 -700 concept they follow now)

One HD receiver (also multiple suppliers)

Perhaps one other device.

That would save them some significant money as well..


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that is a viable goal....
> 
> One DVR (although perhaps more than one manufacturer...just like the -100 -200 -700 concept they follow now)
> 
> ...


IIRC there was some indication that DirecTV wanted a single whole home kind of box.

I personally see that ever happening but am curious as to what the final hardware configuration will be. :scratchin

Mike


----------

